# National Time Recorder



## kirksta (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought this clock not knowing anything about clocks but i just like old factory items, i was hoping some one on here could help me date it or offer any information.

your help would be very much appreciated


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Kirksta, how about this for starters http://www.clock-museum.co.uk/c109.htm

John


----------



## kirksta (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks very much i saw this but my one is a wind up one made by national but has the same casing,just dont know anything else about it


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

try typing your brand into the search box for the forum on top right of page and search forum,one of our members had one ,perhaps not your one but start of a link?


----------

